
Show HN: A complete re-thinking of the desktop productivity app - jetlej
We created Slash (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getslash.co&#x2F;hn) after realizing that todo list apps are hopelessly broken. They&#x27;re great at making lists, but offer you no help in crossing them off. In fact, they often create even more stress when you&#x27;re staring at a list 100 items longs.<p>Slash is a task &quot;do-er&quot; that helps you CRUSH your list by focusing on one task at a time.<p>Quickly enter your tasks, hit &#x27;Start&#x27;, and the window shrinks down to a small always-on-top window that shows your current task and how long you&#x27;ve been working on it. When you&#x27;re done, hover over the task name and click &#x27;Done&#x27;. Then you get a random &quot;&quot;You&#x27;re awesome&quot;&quot; GIF, and the option to start the next task, or take a break. The idea is that you create your list once in the morning, and then never have to choose what to do next.<p>It also bakes in a ton of other productivity tools like:<p>- Pomodoros (20-30 minute work periods with 5 minute breaks) 
- Eisenhower Matrix (Tagging tasks as urgent&#x2F;important for automatic prioritisation) 
- Timed Tasks (Type in &#x27;Do _______ for 20 minutes&#x27; and the task will start with a 20 minute countdown) 
- Time Tracking (Check out the analytics dashboard to see what you spent the most time on, your most productive days + hours, etc) 
- Integrations with Trello, Asana, Todoist, etc. -- Coming soon! (Import your tasks from a list app, and get them done in Slash)<p>Our mission is to help people get more done, and actually move closer to their dreams. We&#x27;d love your feedback to help us better the app and enable a world of smaller todo lists :)<p>P.S. If you like the app, we&#x27;d love an upvote on Product Hunt! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;slash-904b91c8-4031-4e3b-b262-59f4bae85d22
======
heynk
Hey, cool concept. I downloaded and tried to add a task. Hitting "Enter" does
nothing. I can't seem to add a task, no matter what I write.

------
mikaelmello
Although I don't use this kind of product, I completely loved your landing
page, can you tell me more about developing it?

------
jaredcwhite
This looks great! Wish you all the best with the product.

